# Thoughts on layout



## Fresh fish80 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi, So Im new to the forum just starting out with my new 30gal planted tank, I have it running with plants just stuck in to grow a bit, this weekend im going to change the subtrate to dirt capped with black sand, I was wondering if you guys had any good ideas for a layout with the plant I have, these are the ones i have: so I sort of want to follow this layout, but with the plants i have, no wood or rocks either, thoughts??? http://tropica.com/en/inspiration/layout/Layout10/4851
Bacopa Carolina, 
Stargrass
dwarf lily
Green Hygro Siamensis
sunset Hygro
baby tears
ludwiga rubin
Green and brown crypt
Staurogyne repens
Lobelia cardinalis
and hopefully some downoi and postgen erectus, they were pretty brown, so I dont know if theyll make it, but i can hope, if not ill prolly just get another cup of downoi, Thanks for the help!! heres a quick shot of what it looks like now,


----------



## Fresh fish80 (Oct 22, 2015)

so this is what i have come up with so far, tell me what you think!


----------



## eparnell20 (Oct 22, 2015)

Looks great, can't wait to see it when it grows out some more.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Fresh fish, welcome to APC!

The layout looks good! A tank with no wood, stone, or other decor always takes longer to look "finished", but as soon as the plants grow in it will be great.


----------



## Fresh fish80 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks Guys, I was thinking about a couple rocks or something, ill see what ican find so, the plants are about a month old, only a few days from the 1t8 bulb to the finnex on 24/7 mode, im seeing a few leaves on the S repens yellow, I dirted it last sunday, should i start PPS dosing or should I wait another week or so, I just started adding excel a couple days ago, I added 10 ml the first day, then 5 yesterday, going to do 3ml today and until water change, advice would be great!!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If you just changed to a soil substrate a week ago, don't start dosing anything yet. Soil has lots of nutrients and produces CO2 when it is new. Let the tank settle and mature for at least a month, then begin dosing only if you need to.


----------



## Fresh fish80 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok, Ill stop the excel etc and let them adjust to the light, it is ALOT brighter than what i had on it before, the S repens was a tropica cup and did not melt after I put it in, so pretty much a month in there it was growing, so i guess it melting is a possability, hopefully not!


----------



## Fresh fish80 (Oct 22, 2015)

some pics


----------



## Fresh fish80 (Oct 22, 2015)

So I tested today for nitrates and ammonia, waiting for the spike from the new dirt, both came back with 0, so in that case should I be adding ferts, since there is no nitrates? Im starting to see a few holes in some leaves on the bacopa as well, there is no fish in the tank, just some of the little snails.
this is what i have for ferts, may I need anything more than that? http://www.theplantguy.org/PlantGuys-Macro-and-Micro-1L-PPS-combo-free-shipping_p_1461.html


----------



## Fresh fish80 (Oct 22, 2015)

So here is an update, did a waterchange today, trimmed the sunset hygro and replanted, seperated the s repens and replanted, so should come in nice! I did a test for nitrates before the waterchange, I think my test kit is no good, i went from getting 0 reading, to the test going a dark dark blue, should have been orange, growth is slow but coming along! heres a pic, let me know what you think, and if you see anything I should address. no algae! happy about that!! the finnex has been running on 24/7 mode since i got it., oh and if someone can identify my little crypts in the second pic, they start out green then turn a bronze/ brown color, thanks


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

It is growing in well. 

The crypt is probably one of the wendtii s.


----------



## Fresh fish80 (Oct 22, 2015)

Here is an update, I'm seeing my Bacopa turn a bit yellow, I upped the ferts a bit, hopefully that helps!


----------



## Fresh fish80 (Oct 22, 2015)

So here is an update!! hope you like!! added some wood and some fish!


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice work! Cool seeing how your tank has evolved. The plants are really starting to come together. Great selection of fish too  Seems like things are going swimmingly :fish2:


----------

